# Hello All From Christiana, Tennessee



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from East Tennessee!



... so have you tried an ...mmm... _apple jelly skin cream_ recently?


----------



## m2osemarshall (Jan 3, 2017)

No, sorry Rader Sidetrack. But my Bees came from Morristown just a county over from you! My Mom lives there still!!!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello Ronald
Bill


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## birdie (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey just down the road from Gordonsville in Watertown. Welcome and invite you to join the Wilson Count Bee club, they meet the first Monday night of the month at the Wilson Count Fair grounds. Here is the website, https://wilsoncountybeekeepers.org/ You don't have to be member to come to the normal meetings, only the July picnic and December holiday dinner are member only meetings.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ronald!


----------



## m2osemarshall (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello whiskers, rwlaw, birdie, and AmericasBeekeeper!!! Thank you all for the wonderful welcome!!! birdie, I would Love to visit some of your meetings. I taught at Lebanon High School for 11 years, so I know the Wilson County area very well! I stop by and swim at Jimmy Floyd ever morning on the way to school!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource from middle TN!


----------



## m2osemarshall (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey Slow Drone,
Thanks for the Welcome! I have been to Dickson County many times. We use to scrimmage Dickson County High School every year when I was at Lebanon High School.
Great to be here!!!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

My granddaughter is on the Dickson County High School wrestling team.


----------

